# Den Deister erfahren...



## H/WF-Honk (14. August 2004)

So, nach mal zur Übersicht als extra Thread...
 Ich würde gerne demnächst mal wieder in den Deister, möglichst nicht alleine 
Bei mir mögliche Termine:
Mi., 18.09.2004;
Fr., 20.09.2004;
und das kommende WE (21.,22.09.)

Wer hat Bock und Zeit??? Und wann?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Rehburger (15. August 2004)

du meinst doch bestimmt xx.08 und nicht xx.09

schade 19.08 würde es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (15. August 2004)

achso geht es um August oder September? Bis in den September reicht meine Terminplanung leider noch nicht hinein   

Nächstes Wochenende ist leider schlecht, da ich am Montag Klausur schreibe


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> achso geht es um August oder September? Bis in den September reicht meine Terminplanung leider noch nicht hinein
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende ist leider schlecht, da ich am Montag Klausur schreibe



Jaja, Ihr habt natürlich Recht, is auch gar nich so einfach mit dem Zeitgefühl in den Semesterferien...   

Naja, ich werde wohl Samstag oder Sonntag eine Runde drehen, Mittwoch vielleicht im Harz, da ich nach WF fahre...
Ach ja, und Donnerstag kann ich leider gar nicht


----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

also am 21.8. komme ich mit ein paar leuten aus bremen. wir steigen in wuntstorf aus und fahren von dort aus in richtung deister und dann natürlich auch hinauf ;-) also wenn du lust hast, könnte man sich ja beim bahnhof wuntstorf treffen


----------



## rigger (15. August 2004)

Hi Mittwoch bin ich schon in H aber erst ab 14 Uhr oder so und muss dann rst noch meine Sachen aus unserem Bulli räumen und könnten dann die Räder in den Bulli schmeißen und mit dem wagen zum Deister fahren. Wann willst du denn zum deister, schon vormittags oder am Nachmittag, nachmittags wäre ich vielleicht mit dabei!


----------



## nippelspanner (15. August 2004)

21. und/oder 22. wäre i. O. 
Am 21.08. aber bitte nicht zu früh. Bin den Abend vorher auf ´ner Hochzeit. Die gehen bei  uns meist bis in die frühen Morgenstunden mit Spiegelei braten etc...


----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

also das Treffen in Bremen war für 11 Uhr geplant... wären dann so ca. um 12 Uhr in Wunstorf...


----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

hab gerade mal nachgeschaut wann der zug da ist.. also um 12:26 ist er in wunstorf.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. August 2004)

Meine Planung sieht jetzt folgendes vor: 
Mittwoch fahre ich vormittags in Deister und gabel rigger dann im Luafe des Nachmittags dort auf.
Samstag, den 21.08. würde ich auch gerne fahren, wir sollten dann versuchen, uns irgendwo im Deister zu treffen, denn Wunstorf ist für mich sehr schlecht...


----------



## Würfel (16. August 2004)

mittwoch hört sich nicht verkehrt an! ich überlege mir das mal, mal sehen wie das lernen voranschreitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (16. August 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> ...Samstag, den 21.08. würde ich auch gerne fahren, wir sollten dann versuchen, uns irgendwo im Deister zu treffen, denn Wunstorf ist für mich sehr schlecht...



hm.. ich wüsste nen Treffpunkt... ich weiß jetzt aber nicht genau welcher ort das ist... das ist zwischen wunstorf und dem deister, nähe autobahn. da ist ein großer edeka markt und nebenan ein großer fahrradladen... evtl. BOC... bin mir nicht ganz sicher...  vom deister sind das so ca. 5 min mitm bike  das ist glaub ich in der nähe von der mooshütte.. vielleicht weißt du ja welchen edeka ich meine... sonst muss ich nochmal inner karte gucken


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. August 2004)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> hm.. ich wüsste nen Treffpunkt... ich weiß jetzt aber nicht genau welcher ort das ist... das ist zwischen wunstorf und dem deister, nähe autobahn. da ist ein großer edeka markt und nebenan ein großer fahrradladen... evtl. BOC... bin mir nicht ganz sicher...  vom deister sind das so ca. 5 min mitm bike  das ist glaub ich in der nähe von der mooshütte.. vielleicht weißt du ja welchen edeka ich meine... sonst muss ich nochmal inner karte gucken



Ich hatte ja eher an einen treffpunkt *IM* deister gedacht, an die Kreuzbuche z.B., da ihr da eh hoch müsst und ich dann nicht extra einmal raus und wieder rein muss... Kann evtl. noch mal in der top50 die Kreuzbuche markieren, is aber auch ausgeschildert....


----------



## Würfel (17. August 2004)

Kreuzbuche kann man gar nicht verfehlen, denn alle Wege führen nach Ro... ähhh zur Kreuzbuche!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Kreuzbuche kann man gar nicht verfehlen, denn alle Wege führen nach Ro... ähhh zur Kreuzbuche!


 Sach ich ja...   

 Was is nu mit morgen? Kommste mit? Und wenn ja (wovon ich ausgehe  ), wann?


----------



## 1Tintin (17. August 2004)

Samstag den 21.08.04 das hört sich gut an!  
Kreuzbuche ist auch sehr gut!  
Brauchen wir nur noch die genaue Zeit! Aber so um 11 -11:30 ist doch ganz   gut!

Würfel muss ja eh wieder von der Bahn aus lossprinten und Nippelspanner
muss dann halt ein Schnaps ein Bier und ein Spiegelei weniger verzehren!
So müsste es doch klappen!  

Also ich wäre dabei!!   

(endlich)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. August 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag den 21.08.04 das hört sich gut an!
> Kreuzbuche ist auch sehr gut!
> Brauchen wir nur noch die genaue Zeit! Aber so um 11 -11:30 ist doch ganz   gut!
> 
> ...



Ich will dann mal soweit zusammenfassen: 
Ich denke, würfel wird uns Samstag leider nicht begleiten, Montag Klausur..
Allerdings werde ich den Weg hoch zur Kreuzbuche kurbeln...
Die Bremer sind erst um 12.26 in Wunstorf, von da braucht man ja auch noch eine Weile.
Vielleicht wäre es daher sinnvoll, zwei Treffzeiten zu vereinbaren, einen für die Frühaufsteher, so um 11.00 (muss noch mal schauen, wann meine S-Bahn fährt) und einen für Langfeierer und Spätankommer so um 13.00 Uhr oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (17. August 2004)

ich fürchte ich werde euch weder morgen noch am samstag begleiten. mit meinem kumpel mit dem ich eigentlich lernen wollte habe ich gestern den ganzen tag anstoß 2 gezockt   jetzt muss ich mal ein wenig ranklotzen. außerdem habe ich leichte halsschmerzen und ich will ja in der zeit NACH der klausur fit sein


----------



## nippelspanner (18. August 2004)

Wie TinTin schon sagt: Kreuzbuche ist sehr gut! 
Evtl. gelingt es mir ja, meinen Etanolkonsum  in Grenzen zu halten und auch zum frühen Zeitpunkt zu erscheinen.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. August 2004)

So, Leute 
anscheinend ist das interesse hier ja nicht mehr so riesig, deshalb meine Message:

Ich werde aufjedenfall im Deister sein, wahrscheinlich sogar schon vor 11.UHR
Ich muss nähmlich gegen 14:30 wieder Richtung Heimat.
Würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn man sich irgendwo mal sehen würde, um 
1 bis 2 Trails zu schroten oder ne Brause (mit Wespen) zu schlürfen.

Also ich hoffe mal das sich hier heute noch bis ca. 14:30 jemand meldet.

Oder Schickt ne PM mit Tel Nummer damit man sich im Deister treffen kann.

Bis denne, tintin


----------



## Tatze83 (20. August 2004)

also als Treffpunkt im Deister wüsste ich nur die Mooshütte. Da wären wir so ca. um 13:30 ... also wenn wir uns da treffen könnten wäre es für uns am besten, weil wir uns halt im Deister überhaupt nicht auskennen. War da bisher nur einmal und das auch noch alleine ohne Führer ..


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> also als Treffpunkt im Deister wüsste ich nur die Mooshütte. Da wären wir so ca. um 13:30 ... also wenn wir uns da treffen könnten wäre es für uns am besten, weil wir uns halt im Deister überhaupt nicht auskennen. War da bisher nur einmal und das auch noch alleine ohne Führer ..


So, denn will ich nochmal Klahrheit schaffen 
13.30 Mooshütte geht von mir aus klar, auch wenn die Kreuzbuche sicherlich nicht zu verfehlen ist...
Ich werde versuchen, gegen 11.30 Uhr am Deister zu sein, viell. hat ja schon jemand etwas eher Zeit? 1Tintin? Wo kann man Dich am besten treffen? 
nippelspanner? Entscheidest Du Dich spontan für einen Zeitpunkt, wir können Dich ja auch (noch) etwas später an der Kreuzbuche aufgabeln...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## nippelspanner (20. August 2004)

Versuche dann 11:30 an der Kreuzbuche zu sein. Mooshütte kenne ICH nun wieder leider nicht.  

Wenn´s bei mir später wird oder ich´s gar nicht schaffe, werde ich TinTin anrufen/simsen.

Zur Sicherheit meine Handynummer @all per PM, falls wir uns völlig verpassen sollten.

Bis denne...!

PS: Wer macht eigentlich den Guide???


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche dann 11:30 an der Kreuzbuche zu sein. Mooshütte kenne ICH nun wieder leider nicht.
> 
> Wenn´s bei mir später wird oder ich´s gar nicht schaffe, werde ich TinTin anrufen/simsen.
> 
> ...


Alles klar, ich bin dann um 11.30 Kreuzbuche, werde so fahren, dass ich 11.07 Uhr in Barsinghausen ankommen, kann also auch sein, dass ichs nicht ganz schaffe... 
Werde auch mal meine Mobilnr. per PM verteilen...

Ich denke, was die Guidefunktion angeht, können wir uns ja vor Ort besprechen...


----------



## 1Tintin (20. August 2004)

Na, geht doch!!!  

Guide: Kenne nur die Trails, die ich mit Nippel... und Crew im Juni schon mal gefahren bin.

Die sind doch ganz Ordentlich, hauptsache es bleibt trocken!!

Also bis denne


----------



## filipo (20. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde auch gern mitfahren. Wollte sowieso am samstag eine Runde am Deister drehen    .Ich komme aus Hannover und ich denke, das ich mit der Bahn dahin fahre. Wenn da jemand auch so fährt, dann meldet sich, ich habe keine Ahnung von der Gegend. 

Grüsse Filip


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

hallo leute!

würde vielleicht auch mitkommen morgen!!!

im deister war ich schon einmal gefahren, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, ob da einer von euch dabei war. treffpunkt seinerzeit war ein parkplatz an der kleinen straße, die da - u. a. durch nienstedt hindurch - durch den deister geht.

ich kenne dort ansonsten nämlich weder kreuzbuche noch mooshütte. bräuchte also 'ne wegbeschreibung (ab dem parkplatz?). bitte bitte!

noch was wichtiges: ist irgendetwas in sachen aprés-bike geplant?  

ich schaue nachher mir nochmal rein. oder ruft mich an. nummer siehe signatur!!!  

gruß noch aus braunschweig

feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute!
> 
> würde vielleicht auch mitkommen morgen!!!
> 
> ...


Jetzt wirds kompliziert...   
Mal sehen:

@filip: kannst uns gerne morgen begleiten, ich fahre mit der s-bahn S1 ab Hann.-Bismarckstr. ab 10.36 Uhr (ankunft Barsinghsn. 11.07 Uhr), die fährt auch von Hann. Hbf und Hann.-Linden u.a.,  müsstest Du viell. selber noch mal unter bahn.de schauen, was für Dich am besten passt.
@feeelix: auch "auswärtige" mitfahrer nehmen wir gerne mit  Ich denke, für Dich wäre es ganz gut (falls Du mit dem Auto kommst), vom P+R-Parkplatz am Barsinghausener Bahnhof mit mir mitzufahren (A2 Abfahrt Bad Nenndorf) oder aber von dem Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass (ich denke, den meinst Du) einfach Richtung Nordmannsturm, Fernmeldeturm, Kreuzbuche fahren (Kammweg). Ist eigtl. gut ausgeschildert, zur Not Wanderer oder Biker fragen. Ist allerdings ne ganze Ecke von dem Pp.! Ach ja, und für Apres Bike bin ich auch zu haben, denke Nordmannsturm oder, wenn wir auch mal auf die andere Seite fahren, Annaturm bieten sich für ein Weizen oder ein anderes isotonisches Getränk an   

Ich schicke auch Euch beiden noch mal meine Mobilnr. per PM für evtl. Fragen...


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

> ... Ich denke, für Dich wäre es ganz gut (falls Du mit dem Auto kommst), vom P+R-Parkplatz am Barsinghausener Bahnhof mit mir mitzufahren (A2 Abfahrt Bad Nenndorf) oder aber von dem Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass (ich denke, den meinst Du) einfach Richtung Nordmannsturm, Fernmeldeturm, Kreuzbuche fahren (Kammweg). Ist eigtl. gut ausgeschildert, zur Not Wanderer oder Biker fragen. Ist allerdings ne ganze Ecke von dem Pp.! Ach ja, und für Apres Bike bin ich auch zu haben, denke Nordmannsturm oder, wenn wir auch mal auf die andere Seite fahren, Annaturm bieten sich für ein Weizen oder ein anderes isotonisches Getränk an
> 
> Ich schicke auch Euch beiden noch mal meine Mobilnr. per PM für evtl. Fragen...


feine fixe antwort! 

der barsinghausener bahnhof ist in barsinghausen? oder ist der bahnhof auswärts? soll es ja auch geben. wann dort? um 11 uhr?

gruß

feeelix

ps: pn mit deiner nummer ist angekommen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

feeelix schrieb:
			
		

> feine fixe antwort!
> 
> der barsinghausener bahnhof ist in barsinghausen? oder ist der bahnhof auswärts? soll es ja auch geben. wann dort? um 11 uhr?
> 
> ...



der barsinghausener bahnhof ist ---- in barsinghausen!   
von der a2 aus gesehen: immer gerade aus richtung barsinghsn, in den ort rein, und dann irgendwann linkerhand, müsste aber ausgeschildert sein. ich komme dort wie gesagt mit der bahn um 11.07 Uhr an...
wäre gut, wenn du nochmal was definitives schreibst bezgl. deiner teilnahme, damit wir zur not warten, falls mal wieder ein stau auf der a2 war 

p.s. Der  Wetterbericht hat sich auch halbwegs gebessert, so dass es eigtl. ganz nett werden müsste...

@nippelspanner,
@1tintin: Ich denke, ich (wir) werden es nicht in unter 20 min. hoch zur kreuzbuche schaffen, wäre dankbar, wenn wir den treff da etwas nach hinten verschieben können,damit ich mich nicht gleich am 1. anstieg völlig auspowern muss....


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

denke, ich werde da (1107 bahnhof) sein!

ansonsten haben wir ja gegenseitig die handynummern.

gruß!  

feeelix


----------



## muskelkater (20. August 2004)

ich würde ja gerne mal wieder mitkommen, aber ich habe leider weder zeit noch bike! mein rahmen ist leider gebrochen, aber ich denke, ich hab den rahmen bald und wenn ich dann noch zeit habe, gehts rund! ^^


----------



## nippelspanner (20. August 2004)

@Honk & Co.:
Wir warten an der Kreuzbuche auf Euch.

(Wir sind ja noch jung, wir können warten)


----------



## filipo (20. August 2004)

Na dann, fals alles leuft wie es laufen solte, sehen wir uns in der S-Bahn 

Bis morgen!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Honk & Co.:
> Wir warten an der Kreuzbuche auf Euch.
> 
> (Wir sind ja noch jung, wir können warten)


perfekt  

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf morgen und hoffe eigtl. nur noch, dass das Wetter mitspielt.. Niederschalgswahrscheinl. von 30% geht aber...


----------



## Tatze83 (20. August 2004)

so langsam wird das für mich zu unübersichtlich.. wann ist jetzt wo treffen?

11 Uhr in Bremen
13:30 an der Mooshütte
und was ist jetzt mit der Kreuzbuche?
Und welche Biker steigen wann in die Gruppe mit ein? 

Also aus Bremen kommen OxKing, Juk und ich.
Wer ist dann an der Mooshütte, und wer an der Kreuzbuche? Gibts noch mehr Treffpunkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. August 2004)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam wird das für mich zu unübersichtlich.. wann ist jetzt wo treffen?
> 
> 11 Uhr in Bremen
> 13:30 an der Mooshütte
> ...


Ich hab mir das echt mal aus meiner Sicht aufgeschrieben, weil ich auch den Überblick verloren hatte:
10.36 S-Bahn: filipo, Honk
11.07 Bahnhof Barsghsn.: feeelix
11.30 Kreuzbuche: nippel..., 1Tintin
13.30 Mooshütte: Bremer

Das wars, denke ich...

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## feeelix (20. August 2004)

stümpt, soweit es mich angeht.

bin jetzt schon in hannöver. mache auch nicht so lange (nix steintor oder so, nee nee, lieber nich!).

also bis morgen 1107 barsinghausen.

gruß aus hannover

feeelix


----------



## Tatze83 (20. August 2004)

geil dann kommen ja richtig viele leute zusammen..

filipo
honk
feeelix
1Tintin
nippelspanner
oxking
juk
tatze

wird bestimmt ne geile tour


----------



## Tatze83 (20. August 2004)

Auf der Seite www.mtbremen.de hab ich nen Tourkalender drauf. Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschaun und vielleicht dann ja auch mitkommen  z.B. Weserbergland oder Harz dürfte für einige hier ja auch ganz interessant sein. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr euch dann ja auch gleich im Club anmelden.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (22. August 2004)

War ja ne sehr schöne Runde gestern, trotz aller Widrigkeiten und Orientierungsproblemen  Danke nochmal an die Locals, die so professionell die Guidefunktion übernommen haben   

Anbei das Profil der Tour, viell. möchte sich noch jemand erbarmen und einen kleinen Bericht verfassen oder Fotos online stellen   ?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## feeelix (22. August 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> War ja ne sehr schöne Runde gestern, trotz aller Widrigkeiten und Orientierungsproblemen  Danke nochmal an die Locals, die so professionell die Guidefunktion übernommen haben
> 
> Anbei das Profil der Tour, viell. möchte sich noch jemand erbarmen und einen kleinen Bericht verfassen oder Fotos online stellen   ?
> 
> ...


jo, war 'ne wucht. echt. der deister wird mich vielleicht öfter ertragen müssen.

alarm alarm alarm! habe heute morgen erst 'ne zecke entdeckt!!! war ganz winzig, links am körper etwa auf bauchnabelhöhe! hatte sie abgezupft, als wäre es ein splitter oder so, bevor ich erkannt hatte, dass es 'ne zecke war. ist aber offenbar nix dringeblieben. muss ich jetzt trotzdem gleich zum doc? ???

gruß aus norderstedt

feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (22. August 2004)

Auf jeden Fall SOFORT zum Doc. und vorher unbedingt Testament machen!!!
Ne, bleib mal locker. Hatte auch schon die eine oder andere Zecke. Ist noch nie was passiert. Wenn doch, wirst Du das mit der Zeit schon merken. Bezügl. der Syntome musst Du mal den TinTin fragen, der hat Erfahrúngen mit Boreliose.   

Ansonsten: Klasse Tour, homogene Truppe. Hoffe wir haben vorm Herbst noch ein paar trockene WEs um die Tour zu wiederholen.

@filipo: Meine Z3 ist vom 2001! Werde morgen mal beim Importeur anfragen, wie´s mit der Bruchgefahr steht. Bis dahin: Keine Nose-Weelys mehr!


----------



## Würfel (22. August 2004)

sauber Leute, das scheint ja eine coole Tour gewesen zu sein! Nächstes Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## filipo (22. August 2004)

Die Tour war echt ein Hammer. Nur schade das ich meinen Helm nicht mitgenommen habe. vieleicht das nächste mal!

@nippelspanner:  check mal die seite: http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailSPATecharea.asp?IDFolder=164&IDOggetto=2801&LN=UK
da hast du mehr info. Jetzt weis ich wie das war. Der Deutsche Importeur sagte, das dies nur in den USA erfolgt, aber ich habe auch bei einem anderen nachgefragt. Der hat gesagt, das es auch in Eu gilt. 

Grüsse Filip


----------



## nippelspanner (23. August 2004)

@filipo: Danke!

@Feeelix: Habe das Thema gestern noch mal mit meiner Frau besprochen. Sie sagt, kürzlich noch gelesen zu haben, dass man sich, falls sich um die Bissstelle ein roter Hof bildet (schlechtes Zeichen!), innerhalb von zwei Tagen nachträglich impfen lassen kann.


----------



## Würfel (23. August 2004)

auf jeden Fall die Stelle beobachten und wenn man sich unsicher ist zum Arzt gehen. Wenn man sich wirkich was eingefangen hat sollte man so früh wie möglich was dagegen tun.


----------



## 1Tintin (23. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,
jo, war doch ne gute Tour bis auf die kurzen Pausen, das wird nächtstes mal
optimiert.
Ich denke beim nächsten mal wird auch die andere Seite vom Deister durchquert (Grenzweg/Grabweg).

Zum Thema Zecken:
Bin ja selbst betroffener (Borreliose) und erst seit 3 Wochen wieder fit.
Zecken können FSME oder Borelliose verursachen.
FSME kommt hier gar nicht vor, Borreliose aber ja.
Mein Tipp:
Zum Arzt und eine Blutuntersuchung machen lassen.
am besten gleich an 2 Labors schicken (2 verschiedene Ergebnisse sind besser).
wenn das Ergebnis positiv ist (Antikörper vorhanden, Borellen werden nicht nachgewiesen sondern die Antikörper )
dann 4 Wochen lang Antibiotika (nicht nur 3 Wochen, wissen nur wenige Ärzte)
werden aber keine Antikörper nachgewiesen, bitte noch 4 Wochen lang die Stelle täglich bobachten.
Bei mir war die erste Untersuchung auch negativ (die war erst nach 11 Tagen) und dann 2 Wochen später hatte ich einen großen blassroten roten Ring um die Bissstelle und einen weitern roten Fleck am Rücken. 
Dann hab ich das Blut erneut testen lassen und war positiv.

Es gibt fälle, da gibt es nicht einmal nen roten Ring um die Bißstelle!
Deshalb würde ich auch wenn der erste Test negativ war, nach 4 Wochen auf eine weiteren Test bestehen ! Auch wenn der Doc ein für Blöd hält.

Ich hatte Glück das mein Doc sich für das Thema sehr interessiert hat und nachgeforscht hat.

Also nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen das kann ganz schön ernst ausgehen, wenn es nicht erkannt wird.

Impfen lassen kann man sich nur gegen FSME nicht gegen Borelliose!

Bis denne Tintin


----------



## feeelix (23. August 2004)

zeckenalarm zur kenntnis genommen.

grübel grübel

bis denne erstmal

feeelix


----------



## anton.d (25. August 2004)

also am 18.09 wäre ich auch dabei!!
wo ist denn treffpunkt??


----------

